# Heavy Duty, single piece, Catfish rod with roller eye tip.



## thudpucker (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm getting serious about Cat Fishing from my 14' Tin Jon.

I want a big ol' fat mean one piece Glass Rod with a Roller eye tip.

I see one on the big sales/bargin site for $30. I wish I could look before I pay.

You guys have any tip's or suggestions?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you will not need the roller tip - that is usually needed for fish that make long runs, rolling or if you are dropping lots of weight (over 2 lbs) at a great depth (like over 150 feet down)


You just need something with some backbone - are you using spinning or a conventional style reel?


Look at Diawa Beefstick rods - they are a lot of rod for a little money and perfect for monster flatheads and blue cats


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 27, 2014)

Overkill. Something like an Ugly Stick Tiger 7ft Med-Heavy is all you need for big catfish. Model # BWC2201270


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339902#p339902 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Mon Jan 27, 2014 9:50 am[/url]"]Overkill. Something like an Ugly Stick Tiger 7ft Med-Heavy is all you need for big catfish. Model # BWC2201270




Yep that will work just fine


I am not a fan of the old Ugly Sticks except for stuff like that - I use a few Ugly Sticks to catfish with and they work great - you can put as much pressure as you want on those rods


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jan 27, 2014)

The uglystik tiger rod is tough to beat. I have caught blue cats up to 50lbs on mine. Pair it up with a Abu Garcia 7000 and it make a mean combo.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 28, 2014)

An Uncle retired from the Military in 54. He had some "muster" pay and bought all New Fishing stuff. =D> =D> 

He gave me three Bags of Fishing Lure, and etc. Some extra Reels too.
But he also gave me some Early versions of Ugly Sticks.

White Glass, Square, Tatterd and dented. Loose windings, and snarled reels.
Pretty good Shape for a WWII and Korea vet. :mrgreen: 

I lost all that stuff. But I recall pulling up a Skate weighting 20# and in Alaska I pulled up a Halibut with that rod. New Reel and line of course.

I'll keep watching yard sales and Hock Shops. 
I sure wish I was still in Alaska. I'd have my pick of Salmon and Halibut rods. :LOL2:


----------



## ccm (Feb 12, 2014)

7'6" Fliping stick will catch the biggest catfish swiming. I have an old Berkley Blazer rod from around 1985 (Dad gave it to me when i was 7 I'm 20 now) I matched it with an Abu Garcia Pro Maxx 6600 round reel and 80# power pro braid. It caught the biggest fish of my life a 100 +# alligator gar! Guestimated the weight dad diddn't want to bring it into the shiny new bass boat! :LOL2:


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 13, 2014)

Dad's are good guys. For whatever reasoning they use!


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

Try a quantum big cat rod with a penn 210 reel. I have 3 of them. Love them all.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

